# Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (A8 Monoblock content)



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

The weather has been really mild here in Toronto, so I decided to try on the new rims. I have been looking for some unique wheels for a while, and I'm really happy with the way these look! They are chrome A8L Monoblock wheels wrapped in 
215-35-18's, with custom adapters...Comments are welcome!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

pimp daddy.
i prefer them on VW's but surprisingly they look pretty good on your car.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

one a side note............what is the bolt pattern on the 2002 225Q?
im gettin one tomorrow


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

same as your golf mang ^

and i wish we had a mild winter here.... 18" in 24 hours







i cant even get the car out.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

nice 5x100..........i thought audi's were 5x112
yeah its been mild here, its was 72 on tuesday


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (golfzex)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_nice 5x100..........i thought audi's were 5x112

Audi's DO have 5x112 - the TT is just a glorified VW. <flame suit on>








I'm not hatin'; that's one of the reasons I wanted the TT!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

GORGEOUS!!!! I need those wheels for my Eurovan!!!


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (andylyco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andylyco* »_
the TT is just a glorified VW. 

I have on my license plate for the TT "PRICYVW"


----------



## Jeff Bipes (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUBJETTA* »_ They are chrome A8L Monoblock wheels wrapped in 
215-35-18's, with custom adapters...Comments are welcome!









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (andylyco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andylyco* »_
Audi's DO have 5x112 -* the TT is just a glorified VW*. <flame suit on>







I'm not hatin'; that's one of the reasons I wanted the TT!

i usually put in gti since its really close, especually if your fwd.
One the wheels, they make the car look like a sc430 and i hate those wheels.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re:*

Like the wheels , they look awesome on Variants and Avants , but not feeling them on the TT , the TT is too round for those wheels.


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

OMG!!!


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (bizkidf3)*

isn't 215/35 the wrong tire size on 18s?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Euphoria)*

215 is the width. they must only be 18X7. either that or they are strecthed pretty good (and they dont look it).


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_215 is the width. they must only be 18X7. either that or they are strecthed pretty good (and they dont look it).

or maybe you are blind , the strech is obvious and these are at least 8" wide 

















_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 7:47 AM 12-24-2006_

_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 7:47 AM 12-24-2006_

_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 7:48 AM 12-24-2006_


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 7:51 AM 12-24-2006_


----------



## termite (Dec 14, 2001)

*love them....my fav oem wheel*

wish i had the same setup w/o the chrome


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

WOW! wheels look awsome, wish i kept them for my TT!


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

i like em, i almost bought a set of the older style a 8 wheels but i wanted 20's and kept my fat 5s for autox


----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_GORGEOUS!!!! I need those wheels for my Eurovan!!!























yes you do, and air ride.
the wheels look great on your tt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

Totally feelin the wheels!!
I bet it will get mistaken for the Lexus hardtop convertible by the average joe heh


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

What thickness adapters did you go with? I am putting these on my 337 Wagon, and am hoping that 19mm fronts and 25mm rears will work without any rubbing issues.


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

adapters are 1" front and 1.5" rear, had these wheels and adapters on my jetta lowered 2" with no rubbing issues whatsoever.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (black vdub)*

Wow, 25mm front, and 37mm rear? The A8's stock offset is 48 which gives you a net offest of 13mm up front, and 11mm in the rear. Stock is like 38mm, I had no idea we had so much room.
And I was worried that 20mm and 25mm would rub


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

nice mono's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## decodeTT (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (VEEDUBJETTA)*

I don't think the chrome works on your car. The TT has no exterior chrome trim so the wheels jump out at you. Couipled with the pie tin mass of the design, the eye is drawn away from the rest of the composition of the beautiful grey with tinted windows.
I think the rims have potential, just not in chrome. How about a titanium grey finish if not generic silver? With a lowered stance it would look bitchin'.
Also, why 215?


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (decodeTT)*

balllinnnnnn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (XrevoXgtiX)*

BALLIN!!! X2 haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifthey look sweet! got some rolling shots???


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (decodeTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *decodeTT* »_I don't think the chrome works on your car. The TT has no exterior chrome trim so the wheels jump out at you. Couipled with the pie tin mass of the design, the eye is drawn away from the rest of the composition of the beautiful grey with tinted windows.
I think the rims have potential, just not in chrome. How about a titanium grey finish if not generic silver? With a lowered stance it would look bitchin'.
Also, why 215? 

Ya, I never put too much thought into rims, just wanted something different and I usually switch up my rims annually! I like them, thanks everyone for the compliments.
Tires are 215 because the previous owner was low...
No rolling shots yet, i just put them on for a few days...in spring ill get some...


_Modified by VEEDUBJETTA at 5:00 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (golfzex)*

love monoblocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (dashrendar)*

I guess they look ok, but they would look better on a four door car like an A6!!


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (olanoracing)*

Those have to weigh a lot.....


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (olanoracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olanoracing* »_I guess they look ok, but they would look better on a four door car like an A6!!

Well you can't have them







Unless the price is right?


----------



## Rabbiturbo (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_Those have to weigh a lot.....

They are forged 18x8's and come in at about 20 pounds each.


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Mild Winter = New Summer Wheels (Rabbiturbo)*

love ur car...any new pics ???


----------

